# Buffing out chrome??



## Rrogers1992 (Dec 29, 2013)

I used some 0000 grade steel wool but there are still some parts that seem pretty pitted. Should I just use some more elbow grease or wd40 or maybe some sort of acid?? Anything helps! Thanks for your time.


----------



## rideahiggins (Dec 29, 2013)

*Pitted*

Once it's pitted the chrome is gone, it's just a thin layer over base metal. Like a pot hole in the road you can't polish to bring it back, it has to be filled in.


----------



## Rrogers1992 (Dec 29, 2013)

rideahiggins said:


> Once it's pitted the chrome is gone, it's just a thin layer over base metal. Like a pot hole in the road you can't polish to bring it back, it has to be filled in.




Ok thank you!


----------



## frankster41 (Dec 30, 2013)

I always start out with 0000 steel wool and always use a penetrating oil with it I use PB Blaster and wear rubber gloves. All rust is not equal. Sometimes you have to go to a coarser steel wool. You might have go up a couple times. Keep an eye on it to see what is happening. It will never be perfect but on an original paint bike I like to use all the original pieces that came with it.


----------

